# Chickenpox



## leeanne

Please, I hope Amanda doesn't have it and it is an allergic reaction. Thing is, I am the only one in the house who has ever had it. Dan has never had it!

For those that had children with chickenpox, what are the signs, symptoms, etc.

Amanda has bumps on her arms, front belly, back and some on her legs. She was itchy last night when we first noticed it, had a good sleep and doesn't seem to be itching this morning with the exception of only one spot under her arm but she itched it once. She doesn't have a fever.


----------



## leeanne

BTW, keeping her home from school today just in case.


----------



## Jo

What are the spot/lumps like hun?

Jack had no other symptoms except spots


----------



## leeanne

Kind of like when one has an allergic reaction...little hives.


----------



## Jo

Hmm it could be
Chicken pox are usually quite spaced out to begin with
they'll look quite wet and weepy too for a while then will crust over
Sorry i'm probably telling you something you know :blush:

Calomine cream is what i use rather than the lotion as it doesn't dry and go flky


----------



## leeanne

So, checked Jayden this morning and he had a few bumps too.

Brought them both to the doctor and YES they BOTH have it. :dohh:

So far it's the calm before the storm.

Dan is unimpressed as he has never had it.


----------



## Vickie

ohhhhhhhhh no what about Chase?


----------



## leeanne

Well, I read on the internet that a baby won't get it because of the immunity of the placenta and breastfeeding. 

I asked the doctor and he said he should be fine but he assumed I breastfed. But when I told him I didn't, he said he shouldn't get it but to keep the kids away just in case.


----------



## Vickie

:hug: Sounds like your going to have a tough few days, hope Chase stays well :hugs:


----------



## leeanne

Thanks honey! Hope Chase doesn't get it either but I've a feeling he won't. :)


----------



## Amanda

I've already put a comment on your facebook, but wanted to send you and the kids a load of huge :hug:

And Jo's advise about the calamine cream is great. I've been using it for Charlie and it's brilliant. It really soothes the itching.


----------



## leeanne

I've seen your comment. Thank you honey!

So Charlie has it too? How's he coping?

Yesterday they were great....no fever, they weren't as itchy as I expected them to be and they were not acting at all like they were sick. The spots were spreading quickly though. But, it was the first 24 hours for them.


----------



## Amanda

Charlie's not coping too well tbh.:cry: But poor love is younger than your two and doesn't understand.

He started with the spots Friday night. Sunday and Monday were his worse days and Sunday night was awful. He's not sleeping well. And I've not been able to get the dummy out of his mouth since Saturday! He normally only has it to sleep! He's not eating much either.

But, I can remember Kayleigh having them at 3, and she sailed through it because she was that bit older and understood what was happening.

You two should be fine. Bicarb of soda in the bath is good for the itching.:hugs:


----------



## leeanne

Aww, poor Charlie! I guess my mom probably had it rough with me when I had it at 2. LOL

Hope he gets better soon! :hug:

I don't know if it's the initial stages for the reason that they are coping right now and if I have to assume the worst is yet to come. LOL I have calamine lotion (will look into getting the cream), oatmeal bath and I've also gave them a children's allergy medicine (Reactine) that works for 24 hours. They've slept well last night and are still sleeping.

Tried giving Charlie some children allergy medicine?


----------



## Mamafy

:hugs: for the kids Leeanne and I'm fairly sure babies can get it :( my neighbours down the road their 6 week old got it from their sibling :nope:

and Cara got it at 10 months old from her sister :(

Its no fun thats for sure:hugs:


----------



## leeanne

Yeah, I've heard they can. Hope Chase doesn't get it though!

Update on them. Amanda now has pink eye and has more spots than Jayden. She's doing well though and not been scratching. I think the allergy medicine helps in addition to the oatmeal bath and literally pouring the calamine lotion on their bodies.

Jayden has less spots and funny, some seemed to have disappeared. Strange, yes, but true. Jayden is sneaky and will go under a blanket to scratch but he's been pretty good too.

Neither of them have it on their face....and hope they don't.

But, this is around day 2.

Strange thing. Chicken pox incubates in your body 14 days prior to the rash occuring.

14 days ago Amanda had a fever, headache, aches and pains and was a bit stuffy. Jayden got it a few days later. Perhaps that was the start of it.


----------



## leeanne

BTW, I always said that these two were close and got along well. The sibling love covers getting chicken pox together. LOL


----------



## Mamafy

At leeast they'll have it over and done with...no fun for you or them:hugs:

fingers crossed little chase stays ok too :hugs:

xoxoxo


----------



## Amanda

Charlie's gone to bed at 7pm for the first time since Saturday, so I'm hoping we're over the worst of it.

His seemed to start on his torso and radiated out from there. So the ones on his face didn't appear until the Sunday afternoon. I'll take a picture of him tomorrow so you can see. Poor love looks like a teenager with severe acne scabs.:cry:

I didn't think about the allergy medicine.:dohh: Hope your 2 get better soon.:hugs:


----------



## leeanne

Hope your little guy gets better soon too! :hug: It truly sucks when young ones are sick.


----------



## who's_mummy

Aww, sorry to hear about the pox! The symptoms you describe your little ones having a couple of weeks ago probably were the start of it, they do tend to be unwell before the spots actually come out, and the spots usually do start with a 'queen' spot on the torso somewhere.

My eldest came into the kitchen on the morning of his 3rd birthday party and when I looked up at him he was covered in spots! Luckily all of his guests either had had it or their parents wanted them to get it so they all still wanted to come. My middle one got it 15 days later and had worse spots but wasn't so poorly, he's still got the scars on his tummy now. I used calamine cream and an anti-histamine medicine too which worked well.

Hope everybody's spotty LOs are better soon.

Gemma x


----------



## leeanne

I can say that thank goodness Amanda has it now and not in a few weeks (Nov. 8) when her birthday is. That would be sad :(

Interesting about the queen spot. Never knew. :)


----------



## Amanda

How are they both today Leanne? 

I'm pleased to say that Charlie slept for almost 13 hours last night, and is a picture of happiness today (apart from the spots). He's ate today as well. I've seen his key worker today, and she said he's fine to go back to nursery tomorrow.:happydance:

I've been trying to take pictures of him, but he's camera shy!! :dohh:So I've had to wait for his nap. This is his face. Luckily he's not picking at them, so they shouldn't scar. The only one that seems to bother him is the one in the corner of his eye, which was one of the first ones he got.

https://i18.photobucket.com/albums/b101/famanda33/DSCF1617.jpg

https://i18.photobucket.com/albums/b101/famanda33/DSCF1619.jpg


----------



## leeanne

Aww, bless him! That one at the corner of his eye does look bothersome. But, :happydance: he's on the mend!

My kids are still sleeping as it's only 5:30 a.m. here. Be interesting to see what happens today. 

Amanda's biggest annoyance are the ones under her armpit. They look sore. :(


----------



## leeanne

Btw, he's a little cutie!


----------



## leeanne

Ok very strange. I don't think my kids have it. Jayden's spots are disappearing. Amanda's are still there but not multiplying and they still just look like hives...there are no blisters or crusting over and this is day 4. Chicken pox spreads major too and you can get an average of 300 lesions.

They are itchy according to Amanda.

So, what the hell do they have? The doctor was wrong then? Guess I will be bringing the kids back in today.


----------



## classyburd

Ohh chickenpox is so nasty but its best to get it outta the way.

I had it when i was 7 and missed my school trip to York booooooo.

Both me and me bro got it at the same time also but we had them in our mouth and down our throat also, ouch!! I rememeber teh anti-histamine medicine tasted like sweaty socks hehehe

Hope everyone is feeling better soon


----------



## leeanne

It's a hair follicle infection not chicken pox. That doctor the first time was an idiot.

Anyhow, it's common and caused by bacteria on your skin entering a hair follicle. If you touch one and then touch another area on your body, it can spread. It is contagious too.

Jayden's are pretty much gone and Amanda still has her's but has been prescribed cream so it should go away soon.


----------



## Vickie

Can't believe the first doctor got it so wrong :dohh:


----------



## leeanne

Stupid huh?

UGH!

At any rate, at least it isn't a waste of time keeping them home from school.


----------



## Amanda

Blimey!!! Stupid doctor.:hissy:

At least you've not got to worry about Chase getting chickenpox now.:hugs:


----------



## leeanne

Very stupid doctor. Still really don't know what the hell a hair follicle infection is. I google it and they talk more about boils. ROFL!


----------



## oOKayOo

Its good your kids havnt got it bad . My friends daughter just had it and it was so bad her face doubled the size and they were forming on her eyes, she was admitted to hospital poor thing worst case they have ever seen!
Hope chase doesnt get it iether :hugs:


----------



## xXhayleyXx

Here's a picture of my sons back when he had them. He had them so bad he's got scars on his face still from them :o( 

https://i191.photobucket.com/albums/z45/hay_v6/Photo-0117.jpg


----------

